# 뭐예요



## Hyperpolyglot

I learn from a website that 뭐예요 is used to ask someone what is it or what is that, but they also mention that it is used when someone wants to pick a fight, but I  wonder how can this be? If someone wants to pick a fight, why would they be polite and use 요? Shouldn't it be 뭐야?


----------



## JY RO

The usage of '요' is not always for respect and polite. Koreans always put '요' or '-ㅂ니다' at the end of a sentence when you talk to someone you don't know or who are not friend of yours. 
Sometimes you would front a fight or something with a total stranger, right? In that case, you would say, "뭐예요?", "뭡니까?"or "뭔데요." 
 If you say "뭐야" to someone, the counterpart would be someone whom you already know, who is much younger than you or who is you think worth such disrespect.


----------



## Multilate

Because Korean people can be polite even when they pick a fight.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Multilate said:


> Because Korean people can be polite even when they pick a fight.


 That's the reason why you use 당신 when a fight is about to break out and even though 당신 is a formal pronoun for you?


----------



## Multilate

Hyperpolyglot said:


> That's the reason why you use 당신 when a fight is about to break out and even though 당신 is a formal pronoun for you?


Pretty much, yeah.
I didn't realise how funny it would sound to non-native speakers, actually.
Hahaha


----------



## mink-shin

It's not necessary to be rude even when we are very very angry, is it?


----------



## Multilate

mink-shin said:


> It's not necessary to be rude even when we are very very angry, is it?


Has anyone been rude or angry here?


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

I also learned that 당신 are used between wife and husband, especially older/middle aged spouses, and it's like an endearing term, not out of anger


----------



## Multilate

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I also learned that 당신 are used between wife and husband, especially older/middle aged spouses, and it's like an endearing term, not out of anger


Yeah, that's right too.


----------

